# Sick P



## Talos (Nov 10, 2004)

Well i dont actually know if he is sick or not but it sure looks weird, one of my P's got very sick he had fin rot and ich i gave him about a 5% survival chance but the little guy made it threw and he looked fine again. Now he eats whenever i feed him all his fins have regrown and he looks fine, now recently he started growing this strange thing on his lower chin its like a white bumb i really have no idea what it could be. Now he acts healthy and eats just fine so i dont think he is really sick, also my other P that shares the tank with him does not have the little bump so i doubt its contaigeous. It also seems to slowy grow i really dont knwo hwat to do with him, any suggestions?


----------



## Talos (Nov 10, 2004)

lol i think i know what it is now, should have browsed this forum a little better.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Talos said:


> lol i think i know what it is now, should have browsed this forum a little better.


 chin bump i presume


----------



## Talos (Nov 10, 2004)

yea









But i dont see how it could happen i have a 72 gallon bowfront with only 2 smaller P's in it, also has driftwood and plenty of plants for cover.


----------

